# Can't format hp v165w pen drive



## shashank.uniyal (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi....
I am trying to format my pen drive but as the topic says i can't.
I have tried windows disk management utility it says:
" Windows was unable to format the drive".
Tried formatting it using Hewlett-packard's USB Format tool it says:
"Device media is write protected" 
I have also tried it using the tool mentioned in the first thread. While i tried to format it using the tool it generates some error regarding A drive.
:banghead:
Please help me guys........


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the drive attached, go to* Disk Management.* Highlight the volume/partition go up to the Tool Bar and press the *X* this will delete the volume. Now, right click the *Unallocated Space* and choose to Create a* New Simple Volume *Format it NTFS.


----------



## shashank.uniyal (Jun 14, 2011)

Nothing happens on pressing "x" even tried the delete button on the keyboard......


----------



## shashank.uniyal (Jun 14, 2011)

The delete volume button is disabled under the tools menu for this drive.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Does the pen drive have a little slide or button that makes it "read only"?

Edit> If the device has no button, I believe you may have a virus on your computer!

I am not allowed to help with this!

Security "experts" will be along to help you though if needed.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

You could try this........

1. Goto Start > Run, type cmd and press enter, this will open command prompt.

2. Type the following command on the command prompt replacing X with the drive letter of your pen drive.

CHKDSK X: /F


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Make sure you are highlighting the volume in *Disk Management* when clicking the *X*. If this does not work then the drive has failed, and it needs to be replaced.


----------



## shashank.uniyal (Jun 14, 2011)

thnx guys.....
@ dwarflord: At this moment I am pretty much sure that it has viruses but as I am using microsoft security essentials and I am facing no problems because of the virus using other options.
@ spunk.funk: The problem is the drive is still visible when I plug it in and I can even access the data stored on it but i am not able to write anything new.... So I wanna know why the hell I can't.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I don't know, If you can't delete the volume in Disk Management, then the drive is failing and it needs to be replaced.


----------

